# Getting banned/blocked from IAVA hmmmm.



## MrDeedz (9/10/17)

So I'm not so clued up on the politics between Forums/FB pages but since Friday i haven't been able to access a certain Vaping FB page. scratching my head all weekend as to why I would of been blocked and this morning I remembered what my last FB comment was and that was to wish a fellow Vaper for being clean of the stinkies for a year and also added in my comment 'Join us at ecigssa' a lot of knowledge and good crazy bunch of folks we are" .
Not sure if this is the reason why i was blocked but ALL I can say is I am truly sorry coz u guys are stuck with me now hehehe.
Thank you and kind Regards
Your keyboard NINJA

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

I have also had the same expierence with whatsapp groups and fb pages and i just accepted the part of not all people will like me and that is totally fine. So if they do not want me as part of their group, i know that here on this forum i am a part and learner of vaping. The group here have got alot more openness to the variaty of opinions in this world. 

Great group of people and i congratulate each forum member. Keep the good vibes cloudy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Well happy to have you stuck with us @MrDeedz !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz (9/10/17)

@antonherbst : Thanks and Totally agree brother. Jealousy makes u nasty LOL.
@Stosta : Be-careful what you wish for hehe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/17)

MrDeedz said:


> So I'm not so clued up on the politics between Forums/FB pages but since Friday i haven't been able to access a certain Vaping FB page. scratching my head all weekend as to why I would of been blocked and this morning I remembered what my last FB comment was and that was to wish a fellow Vaper for being clean of the stinkies for a year and also added in my comment 'Join us at ecigssa' a lot of knowledge and good crazy bunch of folks we are" .
> Not sure if this is the reason why i was blocked but ALL I can say is I am truly sorry coz u guys are stuck with me now hehehe.
> Thank you and kind Regards
> Your keyboard NINJA


 @MrDeedz I've also had the experience of being blocked by an FB group (nothing to do with vaping) for daring to write a negative, but true, comment. In my opinion FB groups are, for the most part, run by egotistical people who consider themselves to be Kings of the Universe simply because they're the administrators of an FB group. 'Big fish in small ponds syndrome', is what I call it. If one could look at their real life it would probably not reflect anything noteworthy. If you've been blocked by an FB vaping group, that's their loss and ecigssa gain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (9/10/17)

Yeah it happens, seen guys banned from some of those groups for posting a pic of a new clone or for doing groupbuys cheaper than the admin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/17)

This is why I stick with Ecigssa only. No issues with other groups, etc. No need for other groups and forums.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

MrDeedz said:


> So I'm not so clued up on the politics between Forums/FB pages but since Friday i haven't been able to access a certain Vaping FB page. scratching my head all weekend as to why I would of been blocked and this morning I remembered what my last FB comment was and that was to wish a fellow Vaper for being clean of the stinkies for a year and also added in my comment 'Join us at ecigssa' a lot of knowledge and good crazy bunch of folks we are" .
> Not sure if this is the reason why i was blocked but ALL I can say is I am truly sorry coz u guys are stuck with me now hehehe.
> Thank you and kind Regards
> Your keyboard NINJA


I am sorry but that is just STUPID. The banning I mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (9/10/17)

That iava group is kak anyway lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

to be honest I had to go google what IAVA was. got some interesting results

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> to be honest I had to go google what IAVA was. got some interesting results



This made me choose not to do it so i will take your word for it and refrain from the google.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gersh (9/10/17)

I’m patiently Waiting to be banned one day... lol my days are numbered ...I’ve gotten a few posts deleted because Of honesty and not “promoting” brands... psssh... sorry but if your product is crap it’s crap, and if you asking for opinions I’m going to tell it like it is (or at least my experience from it). 

Nonetheless 


If you looking for great support, expert advice and everything in between use ecigssa . 

Use FB for for laughing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter (9/10/17)

IAVA was ostensibly set up as a group by members for members (it was even in their motto). It quickly turned into a vendor circle jerk where admins would only let other vendors advertise their products if they produced proof that their products were being sold in certain physical stores. When confronted with this and certain other facts, the admins went into full circle jerk mode and banned me and many others for questioning how a community group was now essentially run by certain vendors and would only allow their friends to post and advertise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (9/10/17)

mad_hatter said:


> IAVA was ostensibly set up as a group by members for members (it was even in their motto). It quickly turned into a vendor circle jerk where admins would only let other vendors advertise their products if they produced proof that their products were being sold in certain physical stores. When confronted with this and certain other facts, the admins went into full circle jerk mode and banned me and many others for questioning how a community group was now essentially run by certain vendors and would only allow their friends to post and advertise.


Damn this makes Sense, i was posting and tagging my Vapemail from Thursday and Friday on there from 2 new Vape Shops in the North of Jozi that i started supporting.ah well Im a FB junkie and found some good deals and sold a few things quick but none the less there Loss my k@K sarcastic personality rocks LMAO


----------

